# New Iron & Oak Splitter......so far not impressed



## trailrated (Oct 21, 2013)

Bought a brand new 22 ton Iron & oak today w/ the Subaru Robin engine. Before leaving the dealer noticed the control valve was leaking (valve w/ the lever that controls cylinder). Dealer swapped out the valve. Get it home and 15 minutes into splitting, this valve leaks. 

Now I wait for a new valve to arrive to swap it out. Dealer said there has been known issues with old valves that are being phased out. I believe the manufacturer was "Chief". The new one being shipped is manufactured by "Prince" I believe. 

I also think the fitting that ties onto the hydraulic filter is leaking. This is a great dealer, but this sure is leaving a sour taste in my mouth. They will make everything right, it just stings having this happen on a brand new splitter. 

Any Iron & oak owners out there? How has your experience been with it?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 21, 2013)

Believe it or not, this is the first negative I've seen on the I&O splitters. Hope you get the problems fixed quickly.


----------



## trailrated (Oct 21, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Believe it or not, this is the first negative I've seen on the I&O splitters. Hope you get the problems fixed quickly.



Tell me about Savage - the reason I went with iron &oak is their great track record. Just my luck I have issues right out of the gate. Why would they sacrifice there name brand by putting a chinese junk valve on. 2 leaking valves in one day??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 21, 2013)

I suppose they are like other companies. All have little problems crop up now and then. Sometimes a simple change seems right but causes problems that you don't find right away. One good example is the great record that Woodstock has. Yet they ended up with some unforeseen problems after a new stove hit the market. The best part of this is that this is a company who stands behind their products and fixed the problems. Some companies stand behind their products but are standing way behind; so far behind you never hear from them. I'm betting I&O will fix it though. Also, there are a lot of companies learning that Chinese is not the best way to go even if there is more profit to be made.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh great!  I have an Iron & Oak splitter on back order.  I don't mean to make this sound bad but I hope this was an older machine.  Well that still sounded bad.  Sorry trailrated!  I did say on another thread that Iron & Oak was bought out by Great Northern Equipment Co. just recently.  They WERE SUPPOSED to be allowing I&O to continue building their same product line.  The machines have been on back order while the sale gets finalized.  New machines to start leaving the factory November 15th.  I guess I will find out.  Mine is the 30 ton Horizontal.  Let us know how the company fixes this for you and I hope they take care of the problem.  For both of our sakes.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 22, 2013)

Let the dealer make it right.  Report back on the taste in your mouth 10 years from now.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

The I & O machines are pretty well designed.  As long as you have good dealer support to make this right - don't let a couple of bumps in the road sour you.  And I will second the notion that "this is the first negative report I have ever seen on I & O"

Could it actually be the dealer flubbed a couple of things during assembly?  Leaking at the filter sure sounds like it.


----------



## trailrated (Oct 23, 2013)

Gunny said:


> Oh great!  I have an Iron & Oak splitter on back order.  I don't mean to make this sound bad but I hope this was an older machine.  Well that still sounded bad.  Sorry trailrated!  I did say on another thread that Iron & Oak was bought out by Great Northern Equipment Co. just recently.  They WERE SUPPOSED to be allowing I&O to continue building their same product line.  The machines have been on back order while the sale gets finalized.  New machines to start leaving the factory November 15th.  I guess I will find out.  Mine is the 30 ton Horizontal.  Let us know how the company fixes this for you and I hope they take care of the problem.  For both of our sakes.



My dealer told me my machine was a couple months old, however he did still have some on the lot from last year. I visit the dealer often and see the splitters all the time. I don't know if he was BS'in me or not. Apparently I&O were bought out and for a time, manufacturing of the units went stagnant until everything got worked out. He also said I&O were aware of the "known" faulty control valves. He said mine was definitely not the first one he's seen. 

I'll be honest, I damn near bought the 22 ton Huskee for $999, but the only thing that turned me off was the recent negativity of the B&S motor. I decided to pay extra for the Subaru on the I&O. But for now, it has bit me in the *ss.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 23, 2013)

Well the one I ordered is the 30 ton horizontal type, different than yours(obviously).  I will keep in touch and let you know how my experience goes.  I emailed Wood Splitters Direct and they responded next day with November 15th is the latest to ship.  Hope the new valve works and I&O stand by their products.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Knots (Oct 23, 2013)

I have the same model but with a Briggs.  Had it for about 6 years.  No leaks.  Valve has been fine.  Only "problem" has been repeated shearing of one of the carriage bolts when splitting gnarly stuff.  Overall I'm satisfied.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2013)

Our splitter has a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. It is now using some oil but still running just fine. Oil is still cheaper than metal. And our engine is over 20  years old and has split well over 200 cord of wood.


----------



## trailrated (Oct 23, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Our splitter has a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. It is now using some oil but still running just fine. Oil is still cheaper than metal. And our engine is over 20  years old and has split well over 200 cord of wood.



I'd say you got your money worth on that splitter Savage. And by the sound of it, it has plenty of life left.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Our splitter has a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. It is now using some oil but still running just fine. Oil is still cheaper than metal. And our engine is over 20  years old and has split well over 200 cord of wood.



As you know I have the same one. Bought around the same time. One day a round I dumped off of the trailer rolled downhill and smacked the carb right on the end and broke it in half. Carb would cost $89 and a clone engine at Harbor Freight was on sale for $98. Put the clone on it and it is still splitting everything I throw at it. Used to put it in the shed. For many years it has sat outside with a tarp over it.


----------



## TMonter (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a Brave Products splitter which is made by Iron & Oak but is more towards their consumer line of splitters. I'm on my first season but I have not had any leaks or problems so far here. Overall I've been very pleased with the splitter.

Mine is a Brave XR1220 with the smaller 3.5 inch cylinder with a fast cycle time.


----------



## Knots (Oct 25, 2013)

My brother has a Brave.  It's why I went with an I&O when it was time to buy one myself.

We've punished that little Brave for at least 15 years and never had a problem with it.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 25, 2013)

Around here, the local equipment rental store units are all I&O.  They take a beating and keep going.


----------



## turbocruiser (Oct 25, 2013)

Well just as another anecdote, I have an Iron & Oak (with the Honda Industrial Engine) and it has never had a problem of any type.  It just keeps going and going and going and never ever bogs or breaks.  I did lots and lots of research prior to purchasing and found almost nothing negative about them anywhere.  Additionally, almost all the local tool rental places rent these and they told me that they almost never break.  I'm sorry to hear the OP's initial very irritating experience but I would say it is the first time I have ever heard of this if that is of any comfort?  I'm sure that I&O will stand behind their product too.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 25, 2013)

My I/O 22T has been a reliable splitter. I should say my 1/3 ownership I/O. I bought it with 2 other guys, so we share the usage. It runs through 30 cord a year on average. The company has been great to deal with, I have no complaints at all. Give it a chance, you'll be happy when the bugs are worked out.


----------



## trailrated (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I got the splitter back with a new "Prince" manufactured control valve. Gonna try and test it out this weekend. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2013)

Well so far as far as your response....I'm not impressed.  I hope when I get home I have some weekends like this one.  What happen?  Just really ready for your response.  Let us know or just let me know as I'm sure a lot of members forgot about this thread.  Splitter good?


----------



## trailrated (Nov 11, 2013)

Gunny said:


> Well so far as far as your response....I'm not impressed.  I hope when I get home I have some weekends like this one.  What happen?  Just really ready for your response.  Let us know or just let me know as I'm sure a lot of members forgot about this thread.  Splitter good?



I've used it lightly a couple of times, can't really say I've worked it hard yet. I noticed yesterday a very small amount of hydraulic oil seeping from the control lever. (handle that moves the ram forward and back) I'm so aggravated I'm just gonna see how it goes. Its under warranty, so I'll use it until I feel like complaining about it. 

Its unacceptable to me for a brand new unit. I don't care how good iron & oak is OR used to be. When they put junk on their machines, they only hurt their reputation. This is the 3rd control valve that leaks. The new one is a Prince. All the connections the dealer connected don't leak, the valve itself does.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone here has already said it, but there are two 22-ton I/O splitters.  One runs about $2800, the other $1300, and their cycle times reflect it.  I believe the $2800 unit has a 6 second cycle time, the cheaper unit has a 10 - 12 second cycle time, the primary difference in the two being motor and pump.


----------



## turbocruiser (Nov 11, 2013)

trailrated said:


> I've used it lightly a couple of times, can't really say I've worked it hard yet. I noticed yesterday a very small amount of hydraulic oil seeping from the control lever. (handle that moves the ram forward and back) I'm so aggravated I'm just gonna see how it goes. Its under warranty, so I'll use it until I feel like complaining about it.
> 
> Its unacceptable to me for a brand new unit. I don't care how good iron & oak is OR used to be. When they put junk on their machines, they only hurt their reputation. This is the 3rd control valve that leaks. The new one is a Prince. All the connections the dealer connected don't leak, the valve itself does.



I'm not trying to interfere in your decisions on your equipment but I personally would not want to accept the unacceptable like that.  You have invested in the best of the best as far as splitters and you should be super happy with it.  Unless that oil was only residual messiness coming from the failed components which were already removed and replaced I would tell them right away to fix that right away.  Again you have invested in the best of the best and it absolutely must meet your expectations.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I for one am in full agreement trailrated, it is unacceptable.  I also understand, even though you did not say it, to take the machine somewhere or start working on it again is a pain in the a$%.  Down time and time spent on a new machine makes no sense.  I also can understand the long delay in response now, FRUSTRATION I guess is the best way to put it.  Looking at turbo's response though I would have to agree as well.  You should call the company and complain again and threaten returning the splitter, even if you are not going to.  See what they offer to you.  Thanks for the response and good luck with the machine in the future.


----------



## trailrated (Nov 11, 2013)

Gunny and Turbo- you guys are right, I agree with you and I won't accept it. It will be fixed when I have the time to get it fixed.


----------



## trailrated (Mar 25, 2014)

Just an update on the my new splitter.........Got about 4 hours total use time on it. So far so good. It appears I have a very small hydro leak that seeps out from the valve lever. It is so minute I'm not going to worry about it. It comes from the little cylinder that is attached to the handle. That cylinder enters and exits the control valve as you operate the splitting cylinder. 

Other than that, the subaru engine is smooth as butter and it has split some pretty big knotty, stringy hickory rounds without stopping.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

My local saw shop sells I&O splitters, and quoted me on two 22-ton units.  One was $1300, the other about $2200.  They were quick to point out that I&O makes two product lines, one being well suited for rental shops or commercial volume work, the other being the same homeowner-grade hardware we buy from Huskee and others.  The pricey one had a 6-second cycle time, the cheaper one maybe 12 seconds.  Which did you buy?


----------



## mlappin (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm surprised the Prince one leaks as well. It used to be if it said "Prince" it was quality stuff made in the USA.


----------



## trailrated (Mar 26, 2014)

Joful said:


> My local saw shop sells I&O splitters, and quoted me on two 22-ton units.  One was $1300, the other about $2200.  They were quick to point out that I&O makes two product lines, one being well suited for rental shops or commercial volume work, the other being the same homeowner-grade hardware we buy from Huskee and others.  The pricey one had a 6-second cycle time, the cheaper one maybe 12 seconds.  Which did you buy?



Well, as I understood it, "Brave" made by I&O is the homeowner grade and the models are orange in color, at least at my local shop. They ran about $1300 and had a Briggs motor. The Blue colored models, simply named "Iron & Oak" were the commercial grade and came with a variety of engines and pump sizes. I got to my understanding a commercial grade unit, however the cycle time is about 12 seconds I believe.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting.  I'll call my saw shop, to get clarification on what they're talking about...


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2014)

Joful - on the 20 ton model they did have two versions.  One was a typical 12 second cycle and the other was advertised as "super fast" or some such thing with a 6 sec cycle.  Other than pump/motor, I believe the rest of the components were the same.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 26, 2014)

Jags, you're jogging my memory, here.  I do recall there being two pump options on the more expensive model.  Specifically, I do remember the $1300 model had a Briggs motor, and the $2200 model had a Subaru/Robin or Honda motor.  I remember the cycle time on the more expensive one they sold was 6 seconds, but I also remember them saying it was a "suped up version" of the standard product.  I remember the cycle time on the less expensive model was about double that.

What I came away with, since I knew I wasn't going to spend $2200 for a person splitter on which I only process ~10 cords per year, was that the $1300 model was basically all the same hardware as the $900 Huskee from TSC.  So, I went to TSC and spent $900 on the Huskee.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 2, 2014)

Aside from the fluid power issues...I want to hear about this Subaru engine.


----------



## trailrated (Apr 5, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Aside from the fluid power issues...I want to hear about this Subaru engine.



I'm not having any power issues. The Subaru runs fantastic. Purrs right along and is very smooth. From what I'm reading and hearing, the Subaru motors rate right up there with Honda.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 5, 2014)

trailrated said:


> I'm not having any power issues. The Subaru runs fantastic. Purrs right along and is very smooth. From what I'm reading and hearing, the Subaru motors rate right up there with Honda.


Is it worth the extra money? My wife's car is Subaru. That's one well built machine. I'd hope its actually Subaru building it and not B&S just slapping a Subaru tag on it. That's not the case here is it?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 5, 2014)

Made by Fuji Heavy Industries. Same people that build the cars.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 6, 2014)

They're made at the Robin factory, USA.  Those Subaru engines are about the best money can buy, in a small OPE engine today, on par with Honda.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 6, 2014)

+1

Those Subaru engines have a great heritage.  See also:  Robin, Wisconsin Robin

Up until very recently, the Subaru-Robin engine was offered as an upgrade option over the entry level Briggs & Stratton for Iron & Oak splitters.


----------



## trailrated (Apr 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Is it worth the extra money? My wife's car is Subaru. That's one well built machine. I'd hope its actually Subaru building it and not B&S just slapping a Subaru tag on it. That's not the case here is it?



I think its worth it. This is my first Subaru engine. You can definitely tell its no re-badged B&S. This is where the upgraded cost came from my machine. The machine has a standard 12 second cycle time, nothing else really fancy but the Subaru engine.


----------

